# Halloween Village Background Sounds



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Halloweiner I've been looking for something like that!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

This is a couple years old now so I thought I'd bump it up for everyone to hear again. I made this to play as background sound with my Lemax Halloween Village. I also play it out the front window Halloween night. It was my first attempt at a Halloween sound file so some of the transitions suck. Especially the ending of the snippet from the Lemax Dr. Tingles Laboratory soundtrack.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That time of year to bump this up again. Nothing fancy, just a free 14 minute sound file you can DL for those of you with Halloween Villages.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

pretty cool!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. Obviously not a pro job, but I was satisfied for my uses of it. I found it is better to use this track then to have all of the village pieces with their sound turned on all at once.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! I need to start editing my music. This gives me some great ideas.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

All of the sounds I used can be found at my Dave's Free Halloween Sounds page btw. This will be the last year for my 250free.com Halloween pages. I'm finding I can't afford their bandwidth charges that can sometimes reach $120.00 a month during the Fall each year. So I'm going to move the files to my MegaUpload Premium account (which for 9 months now has been free due to their Rewards Point system). Once I do that I will make them downloadable from my Hallowen Blog which is free.


----------

